# 'Favourite' products in each category



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I have seen previous threads on here try to list the 'best' product of each type and I would agree that there aren't 'best' products out there, and it's all down to the individual user, their brand affinity, what they want from the product and it's perceived value.

On a forum with some incredibly knowledgable contributors I am interested to see what members of this forum listed as their *favourite 3 products* in each category, *with a quick reason to justify why.*

These are the product types I and probably most of us will use, the format is not fixed so please do add or remove product categories in your own reply.

I have deliberately left off items which are so specific to the situation - i.e. polishes, compounds and clay bars.

Snow Foam
1.
2.
3.

Iron Fallout remover
1.
2.
3.

Degreaser ie. road grime
1.
2.
3.

Tar and glue remover
1.
2.
3.

Shampoo
1.
2.
3.

Tyre cleaner
1.
2.
3.

Interior plastics
1.
2.
3.

Drying Aid (if applicable)

Drying towel (if applicable)

Alloy wheel cleaner (if applicable)

Wax (if applicable)

Sealant (if applicable)

Ceramic coating (if applicable)

Rim coating (if applicable)

Glass sealant/coating (if applicable)

Trim restorer/coating (if applicable)

Quick detailer (if applicable)

Leather cleaner (if applicable)

Leather cream/protection (if applicable)


----------



## soren40 (Apr 28, 2019)

Snow Foam: KKD Blizzard.

Iron Fallout Remover: BH Korrosol

Citrus Pre wash: Surfex HD and Mitchell & King Citrus

Degreaser: Surfex HD

Tar and Glue: KKD Tar-Tastic

Shampoo: BH Autowash & Mitchell & King Spa

Tyre Cleaner: BH Surfex HD & Angelwax Bilburry

Interior Plastics: Mitchell & King Treat

Drying Aid: Don't really like using these but have a few bottles of Mitchell & King Rinse

Drying Towel: Without doubt Klin Korea nothing comes close to these and also there other towels. Also have a big boi pro for use if i dont want to use towel.

Alloy Wheel Cleaner: BH Autowheel and Mitchell & King Rim

Wax: Mitchell & King, I have a lot of there waxes and they leave finishes you would not believe

Sealants: Mitchell & King Seal, Titan, Guard and Bavaria Twin. Again all superb products

Ceramic Coating: Mitchell & King Atomic

Rim Coating: Mitchell & King Armour

Glass Sealant: Cannot beat GTechniq G1, G2, G4 and G5.

Trim Restorer: Mitchell & King Trim or GTechniq C4 for permanent restorer

Quick Detailer: Mitchell & King QD and GTechniq QD

Panel Wipe: Mitchell & King Pure, without doubt the best out there

Bug Remover: GTechniq Bug Remover 

Leather Cleaner: Mitchell & King Cleanse

Leather Protection: Mitchell & King Nourish

Fabric Protection: GTechnic Smart Fabric, superb product

Tyre Dressing: Mitchell & King Tyre and Meguiars Endurance

Air Freshener: Any Spray From Mitchell & King, Hanging ones from Valet Pro

Polish: Menzerna 

Polishing Machine + Pads: Rupes without doubt and Lake Country pads.

Wet Vac: George, superb bit of kit.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Good stuff soren40. Bit of a M&K brand advocate I see. Must check the waxes out...


----------



## soren40 (Apr 28, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Good stuff soren40. Bit of a M&K brand advocate I see. Must check the waxes out...


Haha we all have our favourites mate. M&K are a bit like marmite mate, you either love them or hate them. I get their prices are higher than everyone else but have offers at the same time as others, their black friday deals will have 40% off on a lot of waxes and liquids. 8 x 1L liquid deal with bucket works out at £120 which is £15 each liquid which for some of their products is unreal value. Waxes are a lot more than most but I dont mind because I see the end result, but just my opinion and everyone has there favourites but I find with M&K, GTechniq, Bilt Hamber, KKD and Menzerna I have everything i need. Good post mate to gauge what other like.


----------



## Kipeni (Nov 6, 2018)

Snow Foam
1. Chemical Guys Honeydew Snow foam (tried it and dont like it. Trying BH Autofoam next)

Iron Fallout remover
1. Bilt Hamber Korossol
2. Sonax Surface Rust Remover
3. Carpro Iron X

Degreaser ie. road grime
1. BH Surfex HD

Tar and glue remover
1. Geyon Tar
2. Carpro TarX

Shampoo
1. Carpro Reset

Tyre cleaner
1. Surfex HD/Green Star (for maintenance)
2. Sonax Extreme Wheel cleaner 
3.

Interior plastics
1. Surfex HD 
2. Optimum No Rinse
3. Gtechniq Tri-clean

Drying Aid (if applicable)
Winter: Sonax BSD 
Summer: currently - ONR

Drying towel (if applicable)
Sonax drying towel


Wax (if applicable)
Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax

Sealant (if applicable)
Meguiars Paint sealant


Rim coating (if applicable)
I use geyon Wet coat on my wheels. 

Glass sealant/coating (if applicable)
GTechniq G5 sealant 

Trim restorer/coating (if applicable)
Carpro Pearl

Quick detailer (if applicable)
ONR

Leather cleaner (if applicable)
Surfex HD
ONR


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Snow Foam
1.BH Autofoam
2.
3.

Iron Fallout remover
1.Carpro Iron X
2.BH Korrosol
3.

Degreaser 
1.BH Surfex
2.
3.

Tar and glue remover
1.Autosmart Tardis (5l lasted me eight years)
2.Carpro TarX
3.

Shampoo
1.Meguiars Goldclass shampoo (I've not used better)
2.BH Autowash 
3.M&K SPA with a coffee scent. 

Tyre cleaner
1.BH Surfex
2.
3.

Interior plastics
1.Carpro PEARL
2.Areospace 303
3.Gtechniq W2

Drying Aid - Meguiars last touch detailer

Drying towel - Sonax drying towel. EZ car care BFT

Alloy wheel cleaner - BH Autowheel

Wax - Fusso Soft99, Collinite marque de elegance

Sealant - M&K SealV2

Ceramic coating - Gtechniq C1 (Thats my only experience of a ceramic coating).

Rim coating - Gtechniq C5, Carpro DLUX, M&K Armour

Glass sealant/coating - Gtechniq G1G2

Trim restorer/coating - Gtechniq C4

Quick detailer - Dodo Juice basics of bling

Leather cleaner - Gliptone twins

Leather cream/protection - Gliptone twins

I have a few other things but a few years ago I simplified my collection and everything just works perfectly for me.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Tried quite a few new products recently so updating this list...

Snow Foam
1. Bilt Hamber Auto Foam - best cleaning
2. Gtechniq W4 Foam - thicker but marginally lesser cleaning ability

Iron Fallout remover
1. Korrosol - most powerful cleaning
1. Blitz Iron Extreme - genuinely as good as Korrosol and smells nicer
3. Gtechniq W6 - least effective of the three

Degreaser ie. road grime
1. Gtechniq W5 citrus foam - coating safe which is a big thing for me
2. Surfex - amazing product but I am wary of putting it on a coated car
3. Blitz APC - good economical APC

Tar and glue remover
1. Gtechniq W7 - only one I have used as it's compatible with my coating

Shampoo
1. CarChem SuperSuds - won John's shampoo shootout and I can see why
1. CarPro Reset - only use for monthly maintenance washes, great stuff
3. Gtechniq G Wash - The extra suds and the smell give it the edge over Auto Wash
4. Auto Wash - best performing shampoo, but I am a sucker for suds

Tyre cleaner
1. OmniClean / Kerosene combination from Black pearl - purely on performance.. needs to be good to prepare for a 'semi permanent' tyre coating
2. Tuf Shine Tyre and Rubber Cleaner - amazingly effective, going to buy 5L when it's next in stock.
3. Adams Tyre and Rubber - a little behind Tuf Shine and expensive....
3. BH Surfex - good but not as effective as dedicated rubber cleaners
X. Gyeon Tire Cleaner - average at best

Tyre dressing
1. CarPro Perl - deep, dark finish and very durable
2. Gyeon Tyre - requires perfect prep, great finish and durability
X. Meguiars Endurance - gel-like consistency, sling on paintwork and a dirt magnet.

Interior plastics
1. 303 Aerospace Protectant - anti static works, nice matte finish for maintenance
1. CarPro Perl - brilliant for restoration 
3. Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber - decent
X. PoorBoys Trim restorer - streaky

Drying Aid / Topper (if applicable)
1. Kamikaze Overcoat - expensive but best-in class coating topper.
2. BSD (or BSD FK 425 mix) - amazingly effective and economical - beading from the BSD, slickness and anti-static from the FK
X. Gyeon WetCoat - streaky panels (yes I followed instructions)

Drying towel (if applicable)
1. The Gauntlet by RagMaster - best I have used, would do three cars without need to ring out.
2. Gyeon Silk Dryer - incredible product. Couple of different sizes available to soak up a ridiculous amount of water.
3. Platinum Pluffle Hybrid Weave by RagMaster - smaller in size and great for pat drying

Alloy wheel cleaner (if applicable)
1. Auto wheel - very powerful even if it does leave a horrible smell in the driveway for a few days

Wax (if applicable)
1. Bilt Hamber DSW - tricky to apply but amazing results and durability

Sealant (if applicable)
1. Gyeon Cancoat - great to apply, self-cleaning and beading is incredible.
1. Kamikaze Overcoat - far easier to apply than Cancoat, slightly better gloss but durability not as good.
1. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz - equal first, carnauba like gloss but slightly less durability than KK OC.
4. BSD - amazing beading, pity there wasn't a longer lasting version.
5. Gtechniq C2V3 - very slick and easy to apply - good gloss but poor durability.
X. Gtechniq Exo - really disappointing peak performance - I even contemplated putting BSD over it to improve it!

Ceramic coating (if applicable)
1. Gtechniq CSL - seems to be working well 3 months in.

Rim coating (if applicable)
1. Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour - dirt powerhoses right off, incredible product and longevity 12 months in

Glass sealant/coating (if applicable)
1. Gtechniq G1 - the performance is a 4/5 star but the durability is easily 5 star.
2. Gtechniq G5 - I top my G1 with G5 every couple of months to get the extra star for performance

Trim restorer/coating (if applicable)
1. Black Pearl Tyre coating (Matt) - great stuff, apply as a base layer and lasts 6 months, making cleaning much easier. Top with Perl every other week.
2. Optimum Tire and Rubber coating - didn't like the finish. Too glossy but it did what it said on the bottle.

Quick detailer (if applicable)

Leather cleaner (if applicable)
1. LTT Leather Auto Foam - matte finish deep cleaner
2. LTT Auto Maintain - matte finish for maintanance
3. BH surfex diluted - always nervous using this but it works so well as a degreaser
4. Gyeon LeatherCleaner Mild - good product but not strong enough for my liking.
X. Dr Leather Wipes - very convenient but didn't leave the matte finish i love and the smell isn't for me

Leather cream/protection (if applicable)
1. Gyeon Leathershield - brilliant product, hard to rate it's durability as I only applied it 4 months ago. Tricky to apply but no sheen added
2. Audi Leather Creme - picked some up on the cheap from eBay and it's surprisingly good.
3. Gyeon Leathercoat - worked well but added a slight sheen to my Audi Leather


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Snow Foam
1. Gtechniq W4 Citrus - Just plain cleans nicely.
2. Gyeon Foam - 4L container is conveniently shaped.
3. Whatever shampoo I'm using. For the well kept cars no need for dedicated foam 'power'

Iron Fallout remover
1. Gyeon Iron - Have tried a few, found little difference so going with the fact that the 4L jug is conveniently shaped for my shelf

Degreaser ie. road grime
1. Polish Angel Ultrared - works nicely for most needs without being overly offensive.
2. Gyeon Tar - Again, 4L container shape gives it a nod.

Tar and glue remover
1. Gyeon Tar
2. 3M Adhesive Remover - Fir more specific tasks like residue removal

Shampoo
1. CarPro Reset
2. Gyeon Bathe
3. Kamikaze Anti-Aging Shampoo

Tyre cleaner
1. Tuff Shine Tire Cleaner - So good I've never tried anything else

Interior plastics
1. Polish Angel Intimate & Snowcake - Like all PA Stuff, just a joy to use and luscious results

2. Chemical Guys Silk Shine - nice fresh scent, low gloss

Drying Aid (if applicable)
Used to be Kami Overcoat before I switched to air drying

Drying towel (if applicable)
1. Griots PFM
2. Rag Company Platinum Pluffle - Works especially well with a drying aid

Switched to air drying last Summer and my BigBoi BlowrPRO is probably the single best detailing 'thing' I've ever spent money on.

Alloy wheel cleaner (if applicable)

Wax (if applicable)
Kamikaze Infinity Hybrid Wax

Sealant (if applicable)
Polish Angel Master Sealant + Rapidwaxx - Simply delicious!

Ceramic coating (if applicable)
Kamikaze Zipang

Rim coating (if applicable)
1. Kamikaze Stance
2. Gtechniq G5
3. Polish Angel SuperSport

Glass sealant/coating (if applicable)
1. Gtechniq G1 - Longevity 
2. AngelWax H2GO - Ease of use

Trim restorer/coating (if applicable)
1. Kamikaze ISM 1.0 - Tecnically a paint coating but I'll buy it for the trim on 'cars that matter' because it works so good for so long

Quick detailer/Coating Maintenance (if applicable)
1. Kamikaze Overcoat - simply otherwordly water behavior
2. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz- a little 'blingier' than #1, crazy easy to use.

Leather cleaner (if applicable)
1. Sonax Leather Foam - Quick, easy and effective.

Leather cream/protection (if applicable)
1. Sonax Leather Foam
2. Gyeon Leather Shield


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Bet the beads fly off with KK Overcoat on the paint and the force of the BigBoi blower... 

How did you find PA Supersport? Worth getting to top up Stance or C5?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Tried quite a few new products recently so updating this list...

Snow Foam
1. Bilt Hamber Auto Foam - best cleaning
2. Gtechniq W4 Foam - thicker but marginally lesser cleaning ability
3. KC Vb

Iron Fallout remover
1. Korrosol - most powerful cleaning
1. Blitz Iron Extreme - genuinely as good as Korrosol and smells nicer
3. Gtechniq W6 - least effective of the three
4. Korrosol 

Degreaser ie. road grime
1. Gtechniq W5 citrus foam - coating safe which is a big thing for me
2. Surfex - amazing product but I am wary of putting it on a coated car
3. Blitz APC - good economical APC
4. Surfex.

Tar and glue remover
1. Gtechniq W7 - only one I have used as it's compatible with my coating
2. KC Tea

Shampoo
1. CarChem SuperSuds - won John's shampoo shootout and I can see why
1. CarPro Reset - only use for monthly maintenance washes, great stuff
3. Gtechniq G Wash - The extra suds and the smell give it the edge over Auto Wash
4. Auto Wash - best performing shampoo, but I am a sucker for suds
5. KC Nano Magic.

Tyre cleaner
1. OmniClean / Kerosene combination from Black pearl - purely on performance.. needs to be good to prepare for a 'semi permanent' tyre coating
2. Tuf Shine Tyre and Rubber Cleaner - amazingly effective, going to buy 5L when it's next in stock.
3. Adams Tyre and Rubber - a little behind Tuf Shine and expensive....
3. BH Surfex - good but not as effective as dedicated rubber cleaners
X. Gyeon Tire Cleaner - average at best
4. Any APC

Tyre dressing
1. CarPro Perl - deep, dark finish and very durable
2. Gyeon Tyre - requires perfect prep, great finish and durability
X. Meguiars Endurance - gel-like consistency, sling on paintwork and a dirt magnet.
4. KC Ps. Better kept clean than dressing.

Interior plastics
1. 303 Aerospace Protectant - anti static works, nice matte finish for maintenance
1. CarPro Perl - brilliant for restoration 
3. Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber - decent
X. PoorBoys Trim restorer - streaky 
4. KC Tp

Drying Aid / Topper (if applicable)
1. Kamikaze Overcoat - expensive but best-in class coating topper.
2. BSD (or BSD FK 425 mix) - amazingly effective and economical - beading from the BSD, slickness and anti-static from the FK
X. Gyeon WetCoat - streaky panels (yes I followed instructions)
4. Hate the stuff.

Drying towel (if applicable)
1. The Gauntlet by RagMaster - best I have used, would do three cars without need to ring out.
2. Gyeon Silk Dryer - incredible product. Couple of different sizes available to soak up a ridiculous amount of water.
3. Platinum Pluffle Hybrid Weave by RagMaster - smaller in size and great for pat drying
4. Gtechniq MF4 for pat drying.

Alloy wheel cleaner (if applicable)
1. Auto wheel - very powerful even if it does leave a horrible smell in the driveway for a few days
2. N/A keep em clean.

Wax (if applicable)
1. Bilt Hamber DSW - tricky to apply but amazing results and durability
2. Swissvax 

Sealant (if applicable)
1. Gyeon Cancoat - great to apply, self-cleaning and beading is incredible.
1. Kamikaze Overcoat - far easier to apply than Cancoat, slightly better gloss but durability not as good.
1. Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz - equal first, carnauba like gloss but slightly less durability than KK OC.
4. BSD - amazing beading, pity there wasn't a longer lasting version.
5. Gtechniq C2V3 - very slick and easy to apply - good gloss but poor durability.
X. Gtechniq Exo - really disappointing peak performance - I even contemplated putting BSD over it to improve it!

Ceramic coating (if applicable)
1. Gtechniq CSL - seems to be working well 3 months in.

Rim coating (if applicable)
1. Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour - dirt powerhoses right off, incredible product and longevity 12 months in
2. C5
Glass sealant/coating (if applicable)
1. Gtechniq G1 - the performance is a 4/5 star but the durability is easily 5 star.
2. Gtechniq G5 - I top my G1 with G5 every couple of months to get the extra star for performance
3. C5.

Trim restorer/coating (if applicable)
1. Black Pearl Tyre coating (Matt) - great stuff, apply as a base layer and lasts 6 months, making cleaning much easier. Top with Perl every other week.
2. Optimum Tire and Rubber coating - didn't like the finish. Too glossy but it did what it said on the bottle.
KC Plas Star

Quick detailer (if applicable)
1. FSE

Leather cleaner (if applicable)
1. LTT Leather Auto Foam - matte finish deep cleaner
2. LTT Auto Maintain - matte finish for maintanance
3. BH surfex diluted - always nervous using this but it works so well as a degreaser
4. Gyeon LeatherCleaner Mild - good product but not strong enough for my liking.
X. Dr Leather Wipes - very convenient but didn't leave the matte finish i love and the smell isn't for me
5. Liquid Leather. If real leather.

Leather cream/protection (if applicable)
1. Gyeon Leathershield - brilliant product, hard to rate it's durability as I only applied it 4 months ago. Tricky to apply but no sheen added
2. Audi Leather Creme - picked some up on the cheap from eBay and it's surprisingly good.
3. Gyeon Leathercoat - worked well but added a slight sheen to my Audi Leather
4. Real leather - Liquid Leather


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

KC brand advocate Tony! Interested to see John (Forensic Detailing) is including the snow foam in his shootout next month.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Tried quite a few new products recently so updating this list...
> 
> Sealant (if applicable)
> 1. Gyeon Cancoat - great to apply, self-cleaning and beading is incredible.
> ...


I know you like your coating toppers so I'm very surprised that you don't know that there IS a more durable version of BSD. OK, it doesn't apply the same as it is the sealant version of the QD but Polymer Net Shield is the product. BSD is the topper to PNS.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2020)

Snow Foam
1. BH Foam - best cleaning power for pre-wash by far
2. Carpro Reset - I foam on soap after the pre-wash. Does the best job of reviving my Ceramic, which seems to foul a lot due to hard water
3. Labocosmetica Purifica - as above

Iron Fallout remover
1. Carpro IronX - works as described
2. Korosol - bought it and only used in on wheels so far, might outside the IronX
3.

Degreaser ie. road grime
1. Surfex HD - nothing else required. Excellent price
2.
3.

Tar and glue remover
1. TarX
2.
3.

Shampoo
1. Carpro Reset
2. BH Auto-Wash
3. Labocosmetica Purifica

Tyre cleaner
1. BH Surfex HD - Nothing else required, cheap and works


Interior plastics
1. CarPro Perl
2. 303 Aerospace
3. Autoglym vinyl and Rubber

Drying Aid (if applicable):
1. Elixir
2. Hydro2 (if it counts?)

Drying towel (if applicable):
1. CarPro Big Boa 
2. Silverback

Alloy wheel cleaner (if applicable):
1. BH Auto Wheel
2. BH Surfex
3. Sonax

Ceramic coating (if applicable):
1. Cquartz UK 3.0

Rim coating (if applicable):
1. Cquartz 3.0 - Never saw the point in DLUX, used this and happy with results
2. Hydro2 - simple to apply, help stop rotors rust a bit, and keeps wheels beading.

Glass sealant/coating (if applicable):

1. CarPro Essence - Gives some hydrophobicity, and a nice shine.
100: Flyby Forte: Does not work, at all. Wont use a coating again. Avoid.

Trim restorer/coating (if applicable):

1. CarPro Perl 
2. Aerospace 303

Quick detailer (if applicable):

1. CarPro ECH20 - does not streak in direct sunlight, hazes nice and buffs off. Can use as a rinsxless wash and is bulk and cheap
2. Koch FSE - FRemoves lime scale and really improves fouled ceramic coating. Great of water spots.

Leather cleaner (if applicable):

1. Surfex HD - Just works on everything
2. Carpro Inside - Very good stuff on sensitive leather and alcantara

Leather cream/protection (if applicable):

1. Carpro leather - only thing I've used. Happy so far.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> I know you like your coating toppers so I'm very surprised that you don't know that there IS a more durable version of BSD. OK, it doesn't apply the same as it is the sealant version of the QD but Polymer Net Shield is the product. BSD is the topper to PNS.


I have heard it mentioned and from what I've seen looks to be a good product. I think the tricky application has put me off to date, love the BSD, Overcoat, Spritz mode of application.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> I have heard it mentioned and from what I've seen looks to be a good product. I think the tricky application has put me off to date, love the BSD, Overcoat, Spritz mode of application.


It's hardly tricky! Clean dry car, spray a bit of PNS onto an applicator, do a quarter to a half of a bonnet in cross hatch pattern, it is very clear and doesn't really haze. It's ready to come off straight away, so just buff it off with a clean microfibre - done! If people think that is hard, then before long just waiting for the application will be too much.


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> I have heard it mentioned and from what I've seen looks to be a good product. I think the tricky application has put me off to date, love the BSD, Overcoat, Spritz mode of application.


I never found it hard to use, but it is quite "grabby" on the microfibre when wiping off, but that's not a big deal, just use a short nap microfibre, and it is good stuff for the money.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

bigchunk said:


> I never found it hard to use, but it is quite "grabby" on the microfibre when wiping off, but that's not a big deal, just use a short nap microfibre, and it is good stuff for the money.


Fair enough I hadn't used it, haven't seen it being used but was going off a number of comments from others.

I normally use cancoat as my base so might give this a go next.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> KC brand advocate Tony! Interested to see John (Forensic Detailing) is including the snow foam in his shootout next month.


Sorry I missed this. 
Thought you wanted items added to update list not just give preferred items:wall:

On the snow foam I have the Gtech Citrus but not a big foamer and consumption has been slow, Green star is better. Since using Vb Pre-cleaner which is a lot stronger than Gs and will foam adequately as you know, to hold it in place enough to do its thing. The required amount of product of Vb required is so small due to its incredible dilution capabilities it covers first two decon stage's in one.
Yeah, big fan of KC, because (touch wood) never let me down yet with results. I think its the large quantities of their more commercial gear coming in 10-11ltr form is a reason it gets overlooked. I would gamble anything if it came in 5ltr it would become popular and make some rethink their favourites. :thumb:


----------



## bigchunk (Feb 23, 2019)

atbalfour said:


> Fair enough I hadn't used it, haven't seen it being used but was going off a number of comments from others.
> 
> I normally use cancoat as my base so might give this a go next.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I could be wrong, but if you are already using cancoat i would say that you are probably using a product slightly better than PNS, at least in the longevity department anyway, possibly not in the ease of application, going by reviews i have read about Cancoat.

I am actually going to try Cancoat for the first time in April, as it gets great reviews as a sort of next step up from sealants. A ceramic coating lite type product.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Itstony said:


> Sorry I missed this.
> 
> Thought you wanted items added to update list not just give preferred items:wall:
> 
> ...


What do you think of KC Fleckenwasser (FW) Tony out of curiosity?

I've made my way through a litre of it recently & not impressed at all. In fact of the tar/glue removers I've used this is possibly the most ineffective I've used. Very surprising given the money/facilities KC likely have at their disposal.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> What do you think of KC Fleckenwasser (FW) Tony out of curiosity?
> 
> I've made my way through a litre of it recently & not impressed at all. In fact of the tar/glue removers I've used this is possibly the most ineffective I've used. Very surprising given the money/facilities KC likely have at their disposal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


See posts #15 and #19 here;

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418984&page=2

Edit: Forget that. Tony's using a different KC product. Maybe that's why yours is less effective.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> What do you think of KC Fleckenwasser (FW) Tony out of curiosity?
> 
> I've made my way through a litre of it recently & not impressed at all. In fact of the tar/glue removers I've used this is possibly the most ineffective I've used. Very surprising given the money/facilities KC likely have at their disposal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


TBH I do not have FW and I wouldn't comment without using or being recommended from a user or my supplier that has done.
Based on your comments I probably would demote if it were on my list.

From KC sheets it appears Vb probably does the same. Still finding further capabilities of that gear. Each time I have been spooked, just added a slash more to the bottle and it proves me wrong to doubt it. 
I do like a selection of choices in products and at the mo those are not getting much of a look in TBH on pre-cleaning :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Itstony said:


> TBH I have FW and I wouldn't comment without using or being recommended from a user or my supplier that has done.
> 
> Based on your comments I probably would demote if it were on my list.
> 
> ...


Yeah I did find it confusing when shopping for a tar/glue remover as it doesn't strictly advertise itself as such. I did see KC do more than just this FW for tar removal as well so found it a little confusing.

I've basically finished the litre so now going onto a 5L bottle of HD detailing tar & glue remover gel I managed to pick up cheap. Fingers crossed it's decent 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Rakti said:


> See posts #15 and #19 here;
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=418984&page=2
> 
> Edit: Forget that. Tony's using a different KC product. Maybe that's why yours is less effective.


I thought it was just asking for a view on FW, but it does then refer it to T$G remover. Mind you, it don't take much to confused me :lol:
Reckon I am getting put on the back foot sharing what I use and give a thumbs up. I'd never diss another product without not have using it or good reason.

TEA is T&G of which I have and works. same as Tardis. Couldn't and wouldn't give it enough time to compare as both remove Tar. Also a product I need that often.

... and worse I am missing the footie replying


----------

